# Jalapeno and Poblano ABT's



## irishteabear (Sep 13, 2009)

Fresh picked from the garden, jalapenos and poblano peppers. Cut the japs in half and the poblanos in quarters. Deseeded and deveined them all. Used onion and chive cream cheese and a bit of bacon for the top. 

In the smoker with a couple of plain sausage chubs.


Two and a half hours later, delicious! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Smoked at 225 with apple today.


----------



## jlmacc (Sep 13, 2009)

Those look great!What do you have next to them?


----------



## fire it up (Sep 13, 2009)

ABTs look great Dawn, and especially getting the fruit right from your own garden makes them all that much better.
Have done japs and anaheims but never tried with poblanos (mostly cause I accidentally killed my poblano pepper plants as seedlings this past winter.


----------



## irishteabear (Sep 13, 2009)

"In the smoker with a couple of plain sausage chubs."


----------



## desertlites (Sep 13, 2009)

those look really good Dawn-heat level?another pepperhead grin.


----------



## irishteabear (Sep 13, 2009)

Funny thing is, none of them had any heat.


----------



## flash (Sep 13, 2009)

LOL, so you taste buds are numb too?? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I don't think Pablano's are that hot to begin, are they? Atleast ranked under Jalapenos? 
 We've started adding some hot sauce to our ABT's.


----------



## irishteabear (Sep 13, 2009)

LOL, I hope not!  The one poblano I had before brought tears to my eyes.  I think I just was lucky or unlucky this time, depending on how you want to look at it.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 13, 2009)

Darn it dawn I didin't know you had a garden with some jalapenos and poblanos. Very cool I have one left that I couldn't kill it's tring so hard to stay alive so I leave it and let it try to make it 


I did eat the pepper it produced


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 13, 2009)

Those look really good Dawn...


----------

